# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  Muse, brain-sensing headband, InteraXon Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - InteraXon Inc.

Home page - choosemuse.com/muse-2

"MUSE: The Brain-Sensing Headband that lets you control things with your mind." on Indiegogo

Muse on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Headband lets you perform mind control on yourself

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> It's hard to be productive when stressed, upset, or distracted. The Muse headband, which senses your brain waves, can help you calm your mind to regain focus. CNET's Kara Tsubio shows up how the headband could also help people who have trouble sleeping, people trying to quit smoking, and kids with ADHD.

----------


## Airicist

Muse Brain Sensing Headband 

 Published on Sep 22, 2014




> The Muse brain-training headband promises to help you reduce stress and anxiety in just three minutes a day. This is the first product from Canadian-based InteraXon. It comes in both black and white and is available for purchase on both Amazon and ChooseMuse.com for $299. Sarah Buhr tries out the Muse, a headband that can help monitor your brain and combat stress.

----------


## Airicist

Muse Headset Teardown

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> Muse is a brain sensing headband for assisted meditation.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: Meditating with the Muse Headband

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Matt Swider talks with Muse founder Ariel Garten about the Muse Headband, a wireless device and mobile app for meditation and relaxation.

----------


## Airicist

Adjusting and fitting tips for Muse: the brain sensing headband

Published on Mar 21, 2016




> To get the best fit with Muse try some of the tips presented.

----------


## Airicist

Muse product demo

Published on Mar 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

'Muse' headband helps you meditate by tracking brain waves

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> The Muse headband takes the technology of an EEG machine and uses it to help train your mind to better focus.
> 
> An array of five sensors are built into the Muse, feeding back real-time data on the clutter or calm happening in your mind. Used as an aid for meditation, Muse can signal when you've achieved inner peace, or it can help track progress as your focusing skills sharpen.

----------


## Airicist

An introduction to Muse

Published on Jan 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Introducing: Muse S the brain sensing headband by Muse

Jan 5, 2020




> Capitalizing on the award-winning neurofeedback developed for both the Original Muse and Muse 2, Muse S allows users to comfortably go from daytime use into bedtime prep with Go-to-Sleep Journeys that will lull you to sleep.
> 
> Muse S measures your brain activity, heart rate, breathing, and body movement through multiple biosensors to give you real-time feedback on your meditation practice and help you know when you're in the zone.

----------


## Airicist

What do you get with Muse?

Apr 21, 2020




> Muse Co-founder, Ariel Garten, explains the Muse app and what content our Guided Meditation Subscription can give you access too!

----------


## Airicist

Explorer consists of an electroencephalography monitor adapted for portable EEG (Electroencephalography), in particular the Muse headset by Interaxon Inc.

Naxon Labs, Montevideo, Uruguay

----------


## Airicist

muse glass Smith brain wave sensing

Jul 4, 2020




> Smith Lowdown Focus glasses to specifically target cognitive performance with noninvasive EEG sensors and more.

----------

